# nissan note please help note not starting



## David Broome (Aug 9, 2019)

note 2010 petrol wont start turn key thee is a faint click headlights come on dashboard lights com on I have the windows all down wont com up check all fuses boot door is locked p.s new battery installed three weeks ago


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There's a good chance that the alternator is not charging the battery. A properly working charging system puts out about 13.2 to 15.0 volts, but this is a general spec, and the factory service manual should be referenced for the correct charging system voltage specifications for a particular vehicle. A battery should have a static charge of 12.2-12.6 volts. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge properly. If a vehicle is not charging properly and the battery is good, the first thing to do is to turn the ignition switch to the "ON" position without starting the engine and make sure the charging system warning light is operating. If the bulb is burnt out, the charging system will not charge.


----------



## David Broome (Aug 9, 2019)

rogoman said:


> There's a good chance that the alternator is not charging the battery. A properly working charging system puts out about 13.2 to 15.0 volts, but this is a general spec, and the factory service manual should be referenced for the correct charging system voltage specifications for a particular vehicle. A battery should have a static charge of 12.2-12.6 volts. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge properly. If a vehicle is not charging properly and the battery is good, the first thing to do is to turn the ignition switch to the "ON" position without starting the engine and make sure the charging system warning light is operating. If the bulb is burnt out, the charging system will not charge.


 thanks you rogoman the charging light is lit I have used a charger booster turn key at same time made no difference


----------



## David Broome (Aug 9, 2019)

David Broome said:


> thanks you rogoman the charging light is lit I have used a charger booster turn key at same time made no difference


rogoman thank you again for your help we over looked a 10 a fuse blue problem solved


----------

